
Git fixup: “git commit --amend” for older commits - FiloSottile
https://blog.filippo.io/git-fixup-amending-an-older-commit/
======
waterphone
Very cool, and no doubt useful in certain situations. Alternatively you can
just create a separate commit and then squash it in interactive rebase, which
gives a little more control and visual confirmation that you're adding your
change to the commit you want rather than accidentally doing it to some other
unrelated commit.

